
Uber and Lyft drivers say apps are short-changing wages while raising fares - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/18/uber-lyft-drivers-surge-pricing-wages
======
fisherwithac
> _“There is an element of trust that we are relying on Uber to set the market
> clearing price, and to the extent Uber and Lyft have market power, that can
> be distorted,” said Stucke. “They can create the rules of the game, they can
> design the competitive process and they can ensure whichever driver makes
> more or less, whoever wins in the competition among drivers, they can be
> assured they’re always going to profit.”_

Seems to me either there need to be some antitrust laws brought down on
companies like Uber/Lyft, or the laws that are already in place (if any) need
to be better enforced.

If that's not the best way to go, then what else can there be done other than
simply eschewing these ride sharing companies altogether?

